# Best investment we have made in a long time



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Is this vacuum sealer. We have sealed 25 pounds of peaches, sweet corn, hamburger hotdish, and cooked apples. Better than always going to the store. Cheaper too by a long shot.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Glad to see you came out from under the rock. Been using one for over 15 years.

I used to only buy the rolls to make the bags to size. After processing a lot of game and such I've gotten lazy, I'll buy the pre made bags. I try to buy them when I find them cheap/on sale.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

We are super cheap, we make the bags a couple inches longer then needed and reuse them after washing them.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

carcajou said:


> We are super cheap, we make the bags a couple inches longer then needed and reuse them after washing them.


HA ha! You are cheap! That's a good one.

Regards, Mike


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

carcajou said:


> We are super cheap, we make the bags a couple inches longer then needed and reuse them after washing them.


I'd be happy to do that, that's a good idea!


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Welcome to 2010! For a small investment they are great, and fun! An essential for freezing fish. I also freeze battered morel mushrooms in them, my wife freezes hamburger, fruit, everything in them. Taco shells go stale really fast once they're opened...but I don't recommend trying to vacuum pack those, and don't ask me how I know 

The generic bags (ie Great Value) work just as well for sealing.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

So we are a little bit behind the times, lol

Josh, I can see trying to vacuum seal taco shells would be a bad idea. Maybe if you wanted taco shell chips instead?

We ordered a bunch from foodvacbags.com for a lot cheaper than Food Saver.


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

You will really like it Stack. We have used one about 15 years now and the uses are endless. We even seal up important documents and some heirloom stuff in it. And yes as frugal as my better half is bags get reused after a through cleaning.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

carcajou said:


> We are super cheap, we make the bags a couple inches longer then needed and reuse them after washing them.


My wife lives with someone who does the same, except he is not super cheap, but what I think of as being thrifty.

Another use, if you ever want to have a spare tube last longer, vac pack it, then either put in a paper bag (before or after vac packing). Seems air and sunlight, will be reduced, along with 'dry rotting'.

Larry


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

We have a laminator for important documents plus my wife uses it for school curriculum. Going to get a few more dozen ears of sweet corn this afternoon, can never have to much corn in the freezer


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

stack em up said:


> Going to get a few more dozen ears of sweet corn this afternoon, can never have to much corn in the freezer


Great way to save a few tomatoes, for stews/chili/etc., too.

Larry


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

r82230 said:


> Great way to save a few tomatoes, for stews/chili/etc., too.
> 
> Larry


Mom and dad canned 30 pounds of tomatoes yesterday, gonna do another 30 tomorrow. Makes great chili


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

I like the rolls myself for reasons of re-use and for oversized stuff.

They work well for about anything small for long-term storage: Keeps spare ammo dry and from tarnishing, good storage for pistols/revolvers and even rifles if you have the rolls, will squeeze $5k in hunnerts down to @1/4" thick and it doesn't let it mold and smell funny., garden seeds to save til next year. Possibilities are endless

Mark

Oh, almost forgot, in a pinch they work ok for food too.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I use to ride and camp on the Loop in Genoa, Nebraska. I vaccum seal spare spark plugs, tools, and clothes. The condensed dry clothes easily pack and are nice to change into after a day of sinking handle bars below the water 

Another use is marinade meat for jerky. It forces cure and seasoning into the meat.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

They really excel for marinade as BW mentioned and packaging wild game.

Regards, Mike


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Who’s got 5K to vacuum seal ? I spend it too fast for it to mold.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I make a lot of jerky, I will try that next batch....

I buy the big rolls on fleabay ....

We can a LOT every year, make tomato sauce and a lot of other caned stuff... wife makes salsa and we caned jalapeno's a few years ago we grew, the longer they stay cooped up in that jar the madder they get....


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Works great for fish.Sure as heck not reusing a bag that had raw fish in it.

Locker puts the jerky and dried beef in them.


----------

